# Serial Bombing



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I make no excuses, I just woke up in a bad mood... and I swear,

some of you are gonna pay for it. For these unlucky souls, may god have

mercy upon you... for I will not. But there is one in particular, one

who bullies this board with no regard of his destruction... and for that, you

must pay. I only warn you of the impending damage so you have time to

make peace with next of kin. The inevitable is happening, for you... the

focus of my rage...you are to recieve the ....

*M.O.A.B.*​
yes, that's right... the mother of all bombs...


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh this should be good.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn...this could be interesting! Can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Air raid sirens all the dang time! I haven't heard an "all clear" in weeks now. Think it's time to move the XBox and DLP to the bomb shelter and just live there.

It's all fun and games until someone pokes an eye out!

:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*This is coming from the same guy looking to review DOG ROCKETS???!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH

MEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *This is coming from the same guy looking to review DOG ROCKETS???!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> MEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Maybe it's a "dirty" bomb.:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

hahahhahah....maybe.....but M.O.A.B are strong words for White Owls...lol


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> you are to recieve the ....
> 
> *M.O.A.B.*​
> yes, that's right... the mother of all bombs...


Ummm...wasn't this M.O.A.B. already sent??

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t6932-quotthequot-bomb.html

:errrr: :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Ummm...wasn't this M.O.A.B. already sent??
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t6932-quotthequot-bomb.html
> 
> :errrr: :biggrin:


lol...yeah...let's see the Dog Rocket Reviewer top that...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahhahah....maybe.....but M.O.A.B are strong words for White Owls...lol


grape flavor for you tough guy!:dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> grape flavor for you tough guy!:dribble:


ya know I never had one....but John did review one...must be an interesting smoke..lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my... Is it the end of the world yet? <G> Yet another in a long line of attempts... <YAWN>


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Grape White Owls RULE!!!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahhahah....maybe.....but M.O.A.B are strong words for White Owls...lol


don't forget the black and milds.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *This is coming from the same guy looking to review DOG ROCKETS???!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> MEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Holy shit! HA HA!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> lol...yeah...let's see the Dog Rocket Reviewer top that...


YAWNS... nice hat.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

can't wait to see how this ends

:dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> YAWNS... nice hat.


You can yawn when you top that....  until then....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> can't wait to see how this ends
> 
> :dribble:


I dont think its ever gonna start...HAHAHAHAH

but I guess we will see when the recipient gets the package...whoever that is....


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

All I can say is that it's pure craziness to claim the mother of all bombs when the true mother of all bombs just landed a week ago and is still floating around the first page of the bomb section. You need to wait at least a year for the dust to settle on the bomb Pips sent before you embarrass your self.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> You need to wait at least a year for the dust to settle on the bomb Pips sent before you embarrass your self.


Or the other option is to really bring it! Can it be done....?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no shame in bomb that has been sent to the king of all smack talkers... by 10am tomorrow, I'll let him be the judge. And as for you... don't make me raise my pimp hand...



Tha Criddler said:


> All I can say is that it's pure craziness to claim the mother of all bombs when the true mother of all bombs just landed a week ago and is still floating around the first page of the bomb section. You need to wait at least a year for the dust to settle on the bomb Pips sent before you embarrass your self.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> There is no *shame* in bomb that has been sent to the king of all smack talkers... by 10am tomorrow, I'll let him be the judge.


:teacher:

Shame? No. The act of bombing another BOTL is an act of pure kindness. But...to claim that your bomb is the "mother of all bombs" when somebody just got hit soooo hard that it sent him back three generations, well, that is a very very bold claim and if it turns out not to be truly the mother of all bombs, you are setting yourself up for one hell of a whipping...from alot of people...

From one low post count guy to another, it's best to let your actions do the talking...and the pictures to do the proving...and humbleness to reign supreme until you have *earned* that right.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> There is no shame in bomb that has been sent to the king of all smack talkers... by 10am tomorrow, I'll let him be the judge. And as for you... don't make me raise my pimp hand...


I guess squiddy is getting hit then since he is the top smack talker! And u don't wanna mess with nick brother!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GENTLEMEN!!! (And I use that term quite loosely...) Please let's all take a step back before we take that step which might be considered to be "crossing the line"... CigarLive's Officially Sanctioned Smack-Talk® does not allow getting personal; nor was it designed to be anything other than a friendly slapping around of one CigarLiver by another. It's nothing at all like trash-talk; so please let the tempers subside beneath the murky waters for a minute or three...

Squid Has Spoken...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

OH! And I forgot to add... <G>


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I guess squiddy is getting hit then since he is the top smack talker! And u don't wanna mess with nick brother!


Squiddy is not being overlooked...


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> GENTLEMEN!!! (And I use that term quite loosely...) Please let's all take a step back before we take that step which might be considered to be "crossing the line"... *CigarLive's Officially Sanctioned Smack-Talk® does not allow getting personal*; nor was it designed to be anything other than a friendly slapping around of one CigarLiver by another. It's nothing at all like trash-talk; so please let the tempers subside beneath the murky waters for a minute or three...
> 
> Squid Has Spoken...


My bad. I should have sent a PM. I certainly meant nothing personal...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> GENTLEMEN!!! (And I use that term quite loosely...) Please let's all take a step back before we take that step which might be considered to be "crossing the line"... CigarLive's Officially Sanctioned Smack-Talk® does not allow getting personal; nor was it designed to be anything other than a friendly slapping around of one CigarLiver by another. It's nothing at all like trash-talk; so please let the tempers subside beneath the murky waters for a minute or three...
> 
> Squid Has Spoken...


Bla bla bla the squid , bla bla bla the squid


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> There is no shame in bomb that has been sent to the king of all smack talkers... by 10am tomorrow, I'll let him be the judge. And as for you... don't make me raise my pimp hand...


You said pimp hand, bonus points for that gem!:lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> GENTLEMEN!!! (And I use that term quite loosely...) Please let's all take a step back before we take that step which might be considered to be "crossing the line"... CigarLive's Officially Sanctioned Smack-Talk® does not allow getting personal; nor was it designed to be anything other than a friendly slapping around of one CigarLiver by another. It's nothing at all like trash-talk; so please let the tempers subside beneath the murky waters for a minute or three...
> 
> Squid Has Spoken...


ZOMG! It's the thread police!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

forgot the <G> Squiddy!

:biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Bla bla bla the squid , bla bla bla the squid


Now yer startin' to sound like Spanky & Our Gang...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> forgot the <G> Squiddy!
> 
> :biggrin:


And just *who* said you were allowed to use the <G> in your writings?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Now yer startin' to sound like Spanky & Our Gang...


Just proving my metal so that one day I may be considered for admittance into the smack talk gang. Between myself and Wil I think were taking over.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> And just *who* said you were allowed to use the <G> in your writings?


Just emulating you bro. You're my hero!

:lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Just emulating you bro. You're my hero!
> 
> :lol:


DAMMIT!!! I just spit root beer all over my monitor! You wanna come over here and clean this up? <G>


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

This is going to be great!! Just from the partial contents that I know there is going to be great demand for home remodeling.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

stlcards said:


> This is going to be great!! Just from the partial contents that I know there is going to be great demand for home remodeling.


I'm not going to say "home remodeling"... but anyone want some calamari?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Perfect pics of the tools of the trade and the destructive power.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Dustin, after it is all said and done... I may need to borrow some of those explosives.

On a different note... 5 bomb packages went out today... no one is safe.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That was a great day.

I'm sure we can whip something up. I may be new to the cigar world, but I can bomb with the big boys.

Always remember:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Dustin, after it is all said and done... I may need to borrow some of those explosives.
> 
> On a different note... 5 bomb packages went out today... no one is safe.


Dallas, eh? Ever visit Rusty's Billiards in Arlington? <G>


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Dallas, eh? Ever visit Rusty's Billiards in Arlington? <G>


Nope, but I am aware of the place. Coworker of mine plays in tournaments there all the time, swears it's a great place.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Nope, but I am aware of the place. Coworker of mine plays in tournaments there all the time, swears it's a great place.


The owner is a guy goes by the name of Hutch... A seriously grumpy fisherman who resides exclusively at ASC on UseNET... But he knows more about cigars than most people on earth do... Drop by if ya get a chance and tell him The Squid says hello...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I believe nothing till I see it!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Why would you want to mail someone cereal... but if you have any left I well take some Apple Jacks!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I believe nothing till I see it!


Did somebody recently ring yer doorbell at night, and when you went to answer it there as a small paper bag on fire on the front step? Did you stomp it out and get an unsightly mess on yer foot? <G> Ya *GOTTA* believe sumpin before ya see it! <G>


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTF is going on here---There's allot of BLA, BLA, BLA and----Squid I've excluded you on this by the way---:lol: 

But really the Blunt Cigar Guy's talking smack and we all know who has the rep around here for seriously Fu***ng some shi* up ---Need i say anything more!!!

Much Respect though--and Good Luck--


Holla Yo!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

A little insider info leads me to believe THE (Lok) BOMB is *still* gonna be THE BOMB...

Can't wait for pictures though.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, we certainly shall see, shan't we? <G> Cheerio!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Have any of the bombs landed yet?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

All 5 bombs are to be hitting their destinations by 10:30am Central time... I think.
Per the FedEx guy.:brick:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I have some body armor if anybody needs to borrow it.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

******************NEWS FLASH******************

Bombs all arrived at pre-determined locations...

If you live in Indian Trail NC, 2-bombs in Houston, Fruitland Park, and of course White Plains NY....... take cover. I'm afraid a secretary might be harmed by friendly fire in NY...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> ******************NEWS FLASH******************
> 
> Bombs all arrived at pre-determined locations...
> 
> If you live in Indian Trail NC, 2-bombs in Houston, Fruitland Park, and of course White Plains NY....... take cover. I'm afraid a secretary might be harmed by friendly fire in NY...


Time to see the cards.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Hmmm...Indian Trail, NC sounds like Webmeister and White Plains, NY has to be MP, and Jumpin' Johnnie lives in Fruitland Park. Houston is a tougher one, since there are so many brothers living there but I'd say one is Squiddy and the other is Bullybreed? Am I close?


----------

